# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] πληκτρολόγιο mad catz strike 7!!!! ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

## gladiator4

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα με το πληκτρολόγιο: Καταρχήν ας εξηγήσω λίγο την λειτουργία του, αποτελείτε από 2 μέρη το ένα είναι η οθόνη μαζί με το βασικό πληκτρολόγιο και το άλλο το δεύτερο μέρος του πληκτρολογίου με τους αριθμούς και τα βελάκια.. αυτά ενώνονται ως εξής από την οθόνη με σύνδεση usb στο πρώτο μέρος του πληκτρολογίου και πάλι από την οθόνη στο δεύτερο μέρος..το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής: από ένα χτυπηματάκι που δέχτηκε έκλεισε και σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί το δεύτερο μέρος του πληκτρολογίου (και το φως αλλά και η λειτουργία του) και όχι μόνο αυτό αν το έχω ξεσυνδεμενο το δεύτερο μέρος το υπόλοιπο πληκτρολόγιο και η οθόνη λειτουργούν κανονικότατα και απροβλημάτιστα αλλά αν κάνω πως συνδέω το δεύτερο μέρος με την οθόνη τότε βραχυκυκλώνει και κλίνει όλο το πληκτρολόγιο.. μόλις το αποσυνδέσω μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα επιστρέφει σε λειτουργία το πρώτο μέρος κανονικά.. άνοιξα λοιπόν το δεύτερο κομμάτι του πληκτρολογίου που εννοείτε έχει ξεχωριστή πλακέτα και διαπίστωσα ένα βραχυκύκλωμα στην είσοδο της τροφοδοσίας όπως θα δείτε και στις Φώτο.. που πιθανολογώ ότι είναι τρανζίστορ, και λέω πιθανολογώ γιατί εδω είναι το ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ότι αυτό το πληκτρολόγιο δεν έχει κανένα είδους σχηματικό που να κυκλοφορεί στο ιντερνετ και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό το εξάρτημα που έχω κυκλωμένο στην Φώτο και έχει το βραχυκύκλωμα έχει μια κωδικη ονομασία (saxz) και όσο και αν έψαξα στο ιντερνετ δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι για αυτό... μπορεί κάποιος ποιο έμπειρος να μου πει τι είναι και αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο παρόμοιο που να μπορώ να το αντικαταστήσω? είναι κρίμα 300 ευρώ πληκτρολόγιο να πάει χαμένο.. και δυστυχώς εγγύηση δεν υπάρχει πλέον... περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το πληκτρολόγιο μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ : http://www.madcatz.com/keyboards/strike7.phpcyborg-strike-7.jpgSTRIKE7_Review_107.jpg1.jpg2.jpg​

----------


## marioland

voltage regulator ειναι 

https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...aibRHgZlKKeyjg


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ultr...308.4.2.8UkNa4

----------


## gladiator4

σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου! μόνο μια ερώτηση.. στο αλιεξπρες αυτό που μου εστειλες λέει saxh ενώ εμένα είναι saxz παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό? θα μπορούσα λες να το βρω και απο ελλαδα? είμαι θεσσαλονικη

----------

